

Teen Earns $100K National Science Prize - ytNumbers
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/dec/05/calif-teen-takes-100k-national-science-prize/

======
ytNumbers
FTA: _"Zhang says it could take 25 years between clinical trials and other
steps before her research is helping patients."_ To prevent a jillion people
from dying while awaiting treatment, maybe someone could bankroll a "Bring a
Product to Market in Less Than 25 Years" science competition.

